# Ohio state championship



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

It is that time of year again, CCFSA is getting ready for the IBO Ohio State Championship on May 7th and 8th. This will be a 40 target course. You can shoot 20 each day or all 40 in one day.
Registration will open Saturday at 8:00am and will run until 4:00pm course will be open until 8:00pm. Sunday registration from 8:00am until noon scores must be turned in by 4:00pm unless there is a weather delay.

For information or directions go to the link below
http://ccfsa.com


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

The nice thing about this shoot is the fact I know what I'll be doing on May 7th and 8th.

Sweet


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

gjstudt said:


> the nice thing about this shoot is the fact i know what i'll be doing on may 7th and 8th.
> 
> Sweet


ditto!


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Not missing it, will be there


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Smokin dually, i'd be coming down and seeing you if it was only 30 targets. Can't take 2 weekends in a roll, but hey have a good shoot and good luck I'll see you in bedford


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Bigjim67 said:


> Smokin dually, i'd be coming down and seeing you if it was only 30 targets. Can't take 2 weekends in a roll, but hey have a good shoot and good luck I'll see you in bedford


Wish you were big Jim. I could use some pointers on the bt, its coming along nicely but would still be nice to get to some critisism. Til Bedford...


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

Im in


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Not much info on the website....


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

What do you want to know?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

jwolfe78 said:


> Not much info on the website....


The website link is mainly for driving directions. The info for the shoot is in the first post of this thread. Is there any specific information you are looking for?

Bill 
CCFSA


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Working on flier for our web site, should be up soon. 
We have dropped the shooting fee to $20 this year, hope this helps out with the high gas prices.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> The website link is mainly for driving directions. The info for the shoot is in the first post of this thread. Is there any specific information you are looking for?
> 
> Bill
> CCFSA


Looking @ the first post, it stated information and directions... goto the website... was just letting you know there was not much there on your website. Looks like the flier is up now.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Its coming up fast, hope rain stops so we can get the course set.


----------



## JonMount (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll be there.:shade:


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

4 of us Coming Down.

Hope it stops raining!


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

SHUEY said:


> 4 of us Coming Down.
> 
> Hope it stops raining!


You arent alone. This rain is nuts.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I can't wait!! I can't wait!!! I can't wait!!!! Rain or shine I will be there.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Wish I was going. If anyone from the cleveland area is going and wants a second person to drive with let me know I will help on gas and or room.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Hoping to make it...as long as the newborn and Momma give me permission...


----------



## ultratecjason10 (Dec 22, 2005)

i will b there .... cant wait


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll have to run down. Nice to have a good shoot to go to before Bedford.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

For you guys that are traveling from far away, camping at the club is possible.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Boots are gonna be a must. Been raining for atleast a month now....


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

finally the rain stopped. Might be able to finish setting course. It is going to be muddy in a few spots,but it will wash off when you cross the creeks.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll be there!


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I spent some time on the front half last night, and I was pleasantly surprised with the lack of mud. Of course put a couple hundred shooters on the paths, and I'm sure there is going to be mud! Come early for the best trail conditions. There is only one pull and return on the first 20 targets, so at least the course should shoot fast. 

I didn't see a target on the course yesterday that had any holes in it! I'm sure there were a couple, but I didn't notice any.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be there!!

Jake


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Should be out there saturday


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey...just to make sure...you don't need anything special to shoot in this thing do you? Like an IBO membership? If you're not an IBO member can you just shoot but not eligible for anything? Just curious.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone can shoot, you don't need to be an I.B.O. member. It is a great course, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

When will the defense range open?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Due to lack of interest there will not be a practice course this year. We literally only had 20-30 people shooting it. It also made it much harder to set 40 championship targets on the grounds in a safe manner. Getting rid of it allowed us a little more freedom with the layout of the course.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope it stays dry for the weekend!!!


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got back from shooting, great shoot and great setup any idea when scores will be up?


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Great shoot fellas!! Alot of thought went into the course and it showed! Thanks


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

That was only my 6th ever outdoor course, but I'd have to say that was a heck of a set up. Lots of creative shots and lots of challenging shots...and not just from a distance stand point. Glad I made it out of there only losing 1/4" of one arrow.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

nowheels said:


> anyone can shoot, you don't need to be an i.b.o. Member. It is a great course, you will not be disappointed.


it was great!!! Good job to everyone that worked on this!!!


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

When will scores be posted


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

When will the scores be posted?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

baylward said:


> When will the scores be posted?


Which day did you shoot? I shot today and complimented Bill on all the extra mud he had trucked in for the event...:wink:...great setup, had a blast!


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Excellent set course. Lots of creativity went into this one.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

hdracer said:


> Which day did you shoot? I shot today and complimented Bill on all the extra mud he had trucked in for the event...:wink:...great setup, had a blast!


Shot on Sat. I shot 4 down


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Scores up yet if so where can they be seen at?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

Scores will be posted as soon as possible. The targets aren't even in the barn yet fellas. Give us a chance to sit down and take a break. The guys hosting this thing have spent a ton of time at the club setting, running, and tearing this course down. The scores will be posted both here on AT and on our website. 

Thanks to all the guys that helped with this shoot. We couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I dont think anyone is saying they want the scores posted now. They just want a time frame I dont think that is to much to ask for.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great shoot, nice job setting course, enjoyed everything but the mud. Yeah I'm not concerned about the scores being up right away just curious when so I dont keep checking every 5 minutes. Its terrible in todays instant info world we live in we dont have any patience anymore including myself. Thanks for the great shoot.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

We had a great time today at the shoot. The mud did suck but the crazy weather in ohio you just have to deal with it. Will try to make the next one. This was a good warm up for Bedford.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Very good warm up, however this shoot was just as nice as any IBO shoot i have been to very well ran and setup.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

They get the scores up pretty quick most of the time so be patient and check in a day or so. I know how it is in this instant world we live in, everything has to be done yesterday and everybody not moving fast enough. The way I shot I know I`m not anywhere close to worry about the scores.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great shoot guys! Had a blast!


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

It was a great shoot had a lot of fun .Hats off to everybody involved to make it happen. Hope you have it again next year.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that came, sorry for the hold up on scores, been without web service for over a week. Just back on line today.
Looks like Greene County has the shoot next year.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Think we will have a warn up shoot next year, might make it a money shoot.


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

I will be there, was there any prizes this year?


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone know the qualification status from this thing? Got a buddy or two that finished in top 20 that have yet to hear anything about a world's invite. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got paper work from the IBO, hope to have it sent out Monday


----------

